# FINALLY A REAL HORN



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Removed the ass cheap piece of crap horn. Manufactured an OEM harness and voila: VW HORN UPGRADE
PM me if interested


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Extremely interested - how bad is it to remove the horn? Can you get to it without removing the grille?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

No grille removal.
30 mn install and only tool required is a 10mm or 13mm wrench, depending on model years


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

If you don’t mind posting the parts and how to make the harness on this thread, that would be great as I bet you get a lot of PMs regarding this. The facelift horn is terrible.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I am definitely interested.

🍺


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

bboshart said:


> If you don’t mind posting the parts and how to make the harness on this thread, that would be great as I bet you get a lot of PMs regarding this. The facelift horn is terrible.


Just PM


Alpinweiss2 said:


> I am definitely interested.
> 
> 🍺


PM sent


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't actually used the horn yet while driving so not sure how bad it is. 

Does this mod revert to a different OEM horn or an upgraded aftermarket unit?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

skydaman said:


> I haven't actually used the horn yet while driving so not sure how bad it is.
> 
> Does this mod revert to a different OEM horn or an upgraded aftermarket unit?


I am using used buy warranted OEM Audi horns

Phil


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

tb20gt said:


> Just PM
> 
> PM sent


PM’d. Thanks.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

I was going to try and put the original Atlas horn in but this might be a better solution. PM sent.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

You definitively need 2, a Low & High tone

Phil


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

My wife hates the stock horn, anything to make it easier to upgrade would be awesome to know about!


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

tb20gt said:


> Removed the ass cheap piece of crap horn. Manufactured an OEM harness and voila: VW HORN UPGRADE
> PM me if interested


Tb20,

I wired in a set of Hella Horns on my MKIII. Factory horn was too wimpy. Especially since everybody is either blasting their stereos or looking at their phones when the light turns green. These Hellas are L O U D! I wired them using stock wiring. Hope yours are loud enuff. Especially in NY/NJ area. Love the screech. Breaks windows and ear drums!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jettaguynj said:


> Tb20,
> 
> I wired in a set of Hella Horns on my MKIII. Factory horn was too wimpy. Especially since everybody is either blasting their stereos or looking at their phones when the light turns green. These Hellas are L O U D! I wired them using stock wiring. Hope yours are loud enuff. Especially in NY/NJ area. Love the screech. Breaks windows and ear drums!


Which one you got? Any video with sound ,how loud it is?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

VW HORN UPGRADE


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenia said:


> Which one you got? Any video with sound ,how loud it is?


Xenia

You can go to YouTube and put in Hella Horns to hear them. They're red. Cost $44.00 I have seen. They've come down. Love 'em! Sometimes I just blow them to startle people. ECS Tuning has them as well as Griot's.


----------



## VipinLJ (Nov 5, 2013)

tb20gt said:


> Manufactured an OEM harness and voila
> PM me if interested


Probably a stupid question. But do you make and sell the harness?


----------



## Stayt (May 31, 2021)

tb20gt said:


> Removed the ass cheap piece of crap horn. Manufactured an OEM harness and voila: VW HORN UPGRADE
> PM me if interested


interested


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes I do


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Just installed the kit provided by tb20gt - very well made harness, the HELLA horns are great. Documentation is very thourogh - item to note: when he says don't drop the bolt, he means don't drop the bolt. I did and it took me a solid 45 minutes to fish it out. The horn tone is 10000x improved.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you for your feedback

Phil


----------



## Dimonih (Jun 16, 2021)

tb20gt said:


> Removed the ass cheap piece of crap horn. Manufactured an OEM harness and voila: VW HORN UPGRADE
> PM me if interested


Interested, please pm me


----------



## Seedavs (Jul 3, 2019)

tb20gt said:


> Removed the ass cheap piece of crap horn. Manufactured an OEM harness and voila: VW HORN UPGRADE
> PM me if interested


Interested!


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

tb20gt said:


> Thank you for your feedback
> 
> Phil


Super interested... need to get rid of this cheap ass clown horn...lol


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Artikart said:


> Super interested... need to get rid of this cheap ass clown horn...lol


I just sent you a PM

Phil


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

I just replied

Phil


----------



## GolfR_VII_40 (Sep 28, 2017)

tb20gt said:


> Removed the ass cheap piece of crap horn. Manufactured an OEM harness and voila: VW HORN UPGRADE
> PM me if interested


I am interested as well. PM please!


----------



## Gslimboy (Sep 5, 2021)

tb20gt said:


> Removed the ass cheap piece of crap horn. Manufactured an OEM harness and voila: VW HORN UPGRADE
> PM me if interested





tb20gt said:


> Yes I do


Can't seem to be able to message you, but I am very interested and shipping would be to Canada. you can email [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Gslimboy said:


> Can't seem to be able to message you, but I am very interested and shipping would be to Canada. you can email [email protected] Thanks.


I just sent you an email and sorry for the delay, I was traveling

Phil


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

PM sent. Still available?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Jetta32696 said:


> PM sent. Still available?


Yes, I just replied your PM

Phil


----------



## Colorado_M (Aug 12, 2019)

This is great to know....


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

My upgrade kit arrived today. At first glance, everything looks legit and nicely packaged. Instructions appear precise and well thought out. Will try to install tomorrow. Wish me luck! Thanks @tb20gt !!


----------



## Mklaz (Feb 28, 2017)

If this thing is as good as it seems it should be a sticky post! PM incoming.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Kit installed and working great. Took me a bit longer than 30-40 minutes. If you have large hands, be prepared to spend more time with the install. Not losing a nut or washer is virtually impossible for larger handed individuals. Great instructions though, everything is laid out perfectly for the upgrade. Big shout to @tb20gt


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Jetta32696 said:


> Kit installed and working great. Took me a bit longer than 30-40 minutes. If you have large hands, be prepared to spend more time with the install. Not losing a nut or washer is virtually impossible for larger handed individuals. Great instructions though, everything is laid out perfectly for the upgrade. Big shout to @tb20gt


Thank you for the feedback!!
Phil


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

All PM replied

Phil


----------

